# Free Coon hunts in Laurens County. Limited number available.



## Marshall R (Jan 6, 2011)

I got free coon hunts for any of you coon hunters, I just get to keep the coons. You can keep the hides if you want them.  I have several people that want the meat.  

First come, first serve that is,,, I aint gonna have several groups going through here. 

Laurens County, on Turkey Creek , a good 2 mile route full of coons. I have had 9 on one pipe feeder at one time. 

(478) 279-0232 

Marshall


----------



## Shaun honea (Jan 6, 2011)

Where's laurens county?


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think its around dublin Ga.When are yall letting people hunt?


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 7, 2011)

Anytime, and yes, I am just outside of Dublin.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 7, 2011)

Weekend or weeknight ?


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont care.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump... 

Nobody wants to hunt an area for free on here.  I have folks that want the coon meat to eat that is all I ask for.  If you want some of the coon meat and you get several, I will split them with you 50/50.  

I want to reduce the population around here to help with the turkey population.  I have some turkeys, but I think the coons are raiding the nests pretty bad.  

Laurens County, which is Dublin, Ga area.  

(478) 279-0232

Marshall


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 10, 2011)

sounds like a sweet deal ,someone needs to jump on this


----------



## all ticked up (Jan 11, 2011)

ill give u the coons if you will buy the gas lol


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 11, 2011)

Georgia Boy z71 said:


> Weekend or weeknight ?



SO when we going


----------



## holler tree (Jan 11, 2011)

If I was closer I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 11, 2011)

Any night you want to go.  I am retired and can lead you to the spot and will walk around with you if I need to be a guide.  

Heard alot of talk, but nobody wants to walk the walk. Got calls and pm's but I aint got anybody down on any hunts yet... 

There are plenty of coons.... 

(478) 279-0232 

Marshall


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 11, 2011)

Holler tree,  you are maybe a little more than an hour away from me.... That aint that far... 

Marshall


----------



## holler tree (Jan 11, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> Holler tree,  you are maybe a little more than an hour away from me.... That aint that far...
> 
> Marshall



I'll tell ya what if you got coons like you say and can put me on some of the feeders they are hitting I'll bring some 8 month old pups down there and we will knock everything out we tree. I'll bring the old dog too but these pups will tree hot coons right now. hows saturday night sound ?  BTW its almost 2 hrs away but thats ok . just let me know and since no one has took you up till now please do me a favor and let me get first dibbs so we can fire these pups up with some easy ones.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok guys, I have had several messages sent.  Hollar tree has first dibs on my spot.  

It will be open to other hunters after he has had his chance.  I have two other places to go to as well, not as good as this section but free places none the less.  

Marshall


----------



## GAcooner94 (Jan 12, 2011)

still got any room?


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Jan 12, 2011)

Fox, hogs, and I was told armadillos will eat turkey eggs too.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 12, 2011)

I have had a definite "booking" if you will. The fellow has some young dogs and wants to get first dibs on the coons here so he has first go at it.  

I have two other places that I could take folks after this weekend, which is when our deer season closes.  After this first fellow goes at it with his young dogs, It will be the first one that calls me and sets up a hunt.  

I have been getting alot of PM's and I would rather you call me and set up a day when you can hunt.  I am open any night really.  

The first hunt is for Saturday, call if you want to go to one of my places after that.  

Marshall 

(478) 279-0232


----------



## funderburkjason (Jan 12, 2011)

I was hoping to come tomorrow night or friday night.


----------



## holler tree (Jan 12, 2011)

I gave you boys time now you gotta hope them redticks miss a few   . looking forward to it marshall see ya saturday night.


----------



## woodsnwater24/7 (Jan 12, 2011)

holler tree said:


> I gave you boys time now you gotta hope them redticks miss a few




Im sure we'll be ok.......


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 13, 2011)

Funderbunkjason.  

Hey.  I have two other places that we could go to if you want to try.  One of which I have seen several coons on when I was feeding, but I haven't really deer hunted down there in almost a month and a half.  I may be able to procure my brother's ,,,, in-laws property to coon hunt on as well.  It is a two mile long run down a small creek with pastures, and grain fields on the outside edge.  If I get to go on that, you arent but 30 miles from that piece of property.

As it is, One of my places we can go is just down the road from that 2 mile stretch, so it aint but 30 minutes from you. It is close to the Rockledge area, just off of 29 and I-16.   

I just want the coons thinned out. 

Marshall


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 13, 2011)

Funderbunkjason.  

I have access to one of the two miles on that above mentioned stretch of land close to Rockledge.  There are plenty of coons there as well.  I shot 3 out of one pine tree last year while we were out squirrel hunting one day.  That land, along with the other piece that I have that is just down the road would be plenty for running your dogs for the night and it aint that far from you either.  Nobody coon hunts either place.  

It is about the same distance for me to go to that property as it is for you.  

Let me know.  

(478) 279-0232

Marshall


----------



## funderburkjason (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok thanks I was planning on coming tonight but ended up making plans to go elsewhere. I would like to come next thursday night if you can.


----------



## holler tree (Jan 13, 2011)

woodsnwater24/7 said:


> Im sure we'll be ok.......



cant you see grown folks is talkin  and take your little duckie with you. you aint got no dog in this hunt if you did you shouldve jumped all over his offer. Ive got plenty of places to hunt but I dont mind coming out to make new friends and see a new place every once in a while .


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 13, 2011)

If you need some help let me know. In Macon, and hunt in Dexter some times. Shoot me a PM or call me 478-808-5005 if you want someone to come out.


----------



## holler tree (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks for having us out last night marshall we had a blast. guys this man has some of the finest coon hunting you can ask for well worth the ride for me to make a return trip.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 16, 2011)

holler tree said:


> thanks for having us out last night marshall we had a blast. guys this man has some of the finest coon hunting you can ask for well worth the ride for me to make a return trip.



How did your young dogs do?


----------



## holler tree (Jan 16, 2011)

doug they all hunted hard the coons just werent stirring good. my old dog hit 4 cold tracks in a row and put a den tree at the end of everyone of them and the 5th track he hit was so cold we caught him and called it a night. great place to hunt but the coons just werent moving. I will be going back for sure marshall is a great guy and there aint a doubt in my mind hes got plenty of coon on that place.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 16, 2011)

Tim, 

I enjoyed having you and your family.  That little one of yours was a blast to see with all his enthusiam, until he had to take up the entire back seat of your dads truck as a cozy sleeping bed... 

Whenever you all would like to try again, as I said last night, the gate will be open for you.  

Gonna take you up on your offer to hunt your neck of the woods as well.  

Thanks,  

Marshall


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 16, 2011)

holler tree said:


> doug they all hunted hard the coons just werent stirring good. my old dog hit 4 cold tracks in a row and put a den tree at the end of everyone of them and the 5th track he hit was so cold we caught him and called it a night. great place to hunt but the coons just werent moving. I will be going back for sure marshall is a great guy and there aint a doubt in my mind hes got plenty of coon on that place.



Seems like that's the way it goes when you have young dogs. That is a good looking pup in your avatar!


----------



## holler tree (Jan 16, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> Tim,
> 
> I enjoyed having you and your family.  That little one of yours was a blast to see with all his enthusiam, until he had to take up the entire back seat of your dads truck as a cozy sleeping bed...
> 
> ...



yeah my boy starts off strong but it dont take long and hes done for the night lol but I will take him anytime he wants to go hes my hunting buddy. any weekend you want to come up and kill some of these squirrels let me know.  




Doug B. said:


> Seems like that's the way it goes when you have young dogs. That is a good looking pup in your avatar!



I know it but its all good I'm blessed to have some good spots to hunt and these pups will see plenty of coons this yr. thanks about the pup I like him alot hes gonna make a good one and it aint gonna take him long.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 17, 2011)

builditbreakit said:


> SO when we going



When ever u get time!


----------



## woodsnwater24/7 (Jan 17, 2011)

holler tree said:


> doug they all hunted hard the coons just werent stirring good. my old dog hit 4 cold tracks in a row and put a den tree at the end of everyone of them and the 5th track he hit was so cold we caught him and called it a night. great place to hunt but the coons just werent moving. I will be going back for sure marshall is a great guy and there aint a doubt in my mind hes got plenty of coon on that place.




As I was saying......


----------



## holler tree (Jan 17, 2011)

woodsnwater24/7 said:


> As I was saying......



I was honest about it. what you hunting ??? we can cut them loose any time you like but instead of seeing whose dog is fastest lets bet tree for tree coon for coon. by the way the dog you bring must be registered in YOUR name. hows 100.00 a tree sound ? I may not have the best dog in the country but I do have a COON dog. lets see if your one of those internet coon hunters or if you actually have to buy some dog food every once in a while.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, you two, now yall play nice.  

Wood Duck, talk on a computer is real cheap.  I heard a statement about a dogs ability and money to back it up.  

Now what will happen from this friendly discussion?   I can be the referee. 

Marshall


----------



## Jim P (Jan 18, 2011)

Marshall get them to your place together, my bet is on holler tree


----------



## Coon Doggie (Jan 18, 2011)

Marshall, my wife is from Dudley, are you close to Dudley ? I use to hunt down that way alot. I would like to set-up a hunt down that way.

Greg Lavender


----------



## holler tree (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry marshall this guy got the best of me and he aint never posted anything about a coon hound before on gon.ol joe's got his number . that dog was runnings tracks alot of dogs would have never finshed sat. night . what ya doing on the on the 29th ?


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 18, 2011)

I may be going to a friends on Saturday morning to run squirrels around.  

What do you have in mind for the 29th?  Yall want to come back here and try it again?  

Yes Greg, I am close to Dudley.  I am just south of I-16, between 441 and 257, on Turkey Creek. 

I have a fellow coming out tonight and try his luck.  Supposed to be here by 7:30.  Will see how it goes and I will report on our hunt.  


Marshall


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, I am back from the hunt with the local fellows.  All I have to say is I have some bad @ss coons here evidently cause the coons have won out so far.  

Two hunts, no coons brought out of the woods yet.  

Marshall


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 18, 2011)

builditbreakit said:


> SO when we going





Georgia Boy z71 said:


> When ever u get time!



Thursday or friday may work if you want to give this nice fella a ring to see if theres any coons left.Will also need to get touch with  ol donkey creek kennels see what hes up to, maybe he can join.I bring ol P'nut out for some traning


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 19, 2011)

Cant go anymore this week, I have other things that require me to sleep some in order for them to get done.  I have a couple of very early mornings coming up and I wont be out real late the night before.  

I have a squirrel competition obligation for Friday and Saturday, so that ends up this week.  

Next week is open so far.  Had one fellow already inquire about going one night next week, but nothing is confirmed yet.  

Let me know.  

Marshall 

(478) 279-0232


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr marshall what about next friday the 29th.Whats the best time to call? Thanks


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 19, 2011)

It was nice talking to you Mr.Marshell.Maybe we can thin the population out thursday night.Thanks again.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, third group of hunters came and went.  I still haven't seen the fur.  

I might have to break out the live traps and sardines to see a coon around here.  

Got to hear plenty of hound music, but all I have seen is the empty tops of trees.  

Got another fellow coming Thursday night.  Will this be the one that can put a whoppin on my bad @ss coons. 

Marshall


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2011)

My goodness! Looks like Im gonna have to come down there. This is getting ridiculous. Any motels near by? If I come I want to hunt 2 nights if you can. Maybe a thur and fri. We will tree some. Be a weekend in Feb if thats ok.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a different fellow coming Thursday night.  After that, the gate will be closed to only the first of the 4 groups that have come to take me up on the offer for this year.  

I am no coon hunter and my going out every other night to show the woods to new folks is not what I had in mind.  I thought coon dogs would find coons as easily as squirrel dogs finds squirrels.  Wow, was I wrong.  

So, from my three different nights with three different groups of hunters and dogs, and coming up empty every time, I think I will stick with the squirrel dogs and hunting bushy tails.  

Thanks to all that were interested.  

Marshall


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2011)

Well just remember me next year..You dont have to show me nothing but the gate..I have a garmin and a dog that will go tree a coon..Pretty sad really that 3 groups of people have came there and not treed a coon


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would be happy to take my ol walker dog down there and get some of them out of your way. Just let me know when you have any time i would be very willing to make a trip down there and meet some people and have a good time.. Just Pm me and we will make it happen if you have any openings Thanks..


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 26, 2011)

You two fellows are too far away to come for just a coon hunt.  Good night, if yall want to come that far, yall got it bad.  When does the season go out? 

Marshall


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2011)

Season goes out Feb 28th. Ive drove a lot further. Try 900 miles


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jan 26, 2011)

Marshall R said:


> I have a different fellow coming Thursday night.  After that, the gate will be closed to only the first of the 4 groups that have come to take me up on the offer for this year.




You don't want anyone there after Thursday night? I'm not sure I'm understanding what you're saying? 

I'd like to give it a try, but like GA DAWG it would have to be one Saturday night in February.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 27, 2011)

All of the three groups of people that have come so far want to return to hunt again before the season is out.  I have another fellow coming tonight.  If I keep opening the gate and everybody wants to return, I will have a wma over here.  There is only so much private property will sustain as far as number of hunts / hunters.  

I wish I could turn everybody loose in here, but it is the wet part of the year and vehicle traffic down the side of a pasture will take it;s toll if too much traffic goes in.  I dont want to hear my 74 year old father start in on me and I dont want to have to try and maintain a road, parking lot for that many folks.  Makes sense?  

Sorry.  

Marshall


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jan 27, 2011)

How many coon ya'll knocked out in these woods???


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 27, 2011)

From what i have been reading they havent knocked any.. So it should be good down there


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 27, 2011)

Knocked out 0.  I figured we would have killed many on just a few hunts.  

First hunt, made 5 trees I think, but all of them were hollow / den trees.  The second hunt, the dog slick treed once and didn't do anything else then.  

The third hunt, slick treed 2 or 3 trees and the owner was so mad at his dog, they called it a night.  

I had about a good two miles left of good area to hunt, but they had had enough and called it for the night.  

I got called from tonight's hunter and his dog has an infection of some sort, so he said he couldn't make it tonight.  Anyone want to come tonight?  

Marshall


----------

